# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Worried about TRT - on for life?

## nycdave

I started TRT about 5 mos ago. Has improved athletic performance and my life in general. My question: my doc says I will need to stay on test for the rest of my life? What are thoughts on this? Have some of you been on test for years? If so, any sides? So far I've had a slight gyno issue which I am on arimidex for, and that has settled down. I have noticed no other sides thus far. Btw I'm 46 - 5'9 and 172 lbs. 11% bf approx.

----------


## nycdave

Some specifics: currently am taking 250 mg test cyp per week. I self inject 2x per week. Bench has gone from 205 to 245 since I've been on and I have gained about 8 lbs of muscle.

----------


## APIs

You should move this to the HRT section. Lots of good info & knowledgeable people over there. I'm around your age and have been on TRT almost 3 years. Wouldn’t change it for the world. No offense, but you should have known that TRT is for life when you started it. Didn’t your Doc explain this to you? Typically, the highest TRT dosing is 200mgs per week for Test Cyp/Test E. Is there a specific reason that you're on 250/week? What are your Total & Free Test levels at this dose? The only real sides I've experienced are some elevated LDL Cholesterol, BP & RBC counts. But all are under control now. Others will chime in if you post a full list of your daily meds and recent BW results...

----------


## kelkel

Exactly what API said. Bring it over to the HRT forum. Take the time and read ALL the stickies there. A wealth of knowledge just waiting for you there. You can even post your blood work and we will analyze it for you. It's a great asset for TRT-ers! 

Welcome to our world and to the forum as well!

Kel

----------


## nycdave

Ok. Will move this to the TRT section. Thank you guys. Yes, my doc explained that this would be for life when I started the therapy. I certainly heard and understood this. Guess I didnt think it through to understand what that really meant. Great to hear you have been on for three years with few sides. I had bloodwork done early on - need to have it done again to see where I am currently at.

----------


## kelkel

Begin getting copies from the lab of all your records and keep a file. They are a great reference for you to track changes/progress. Odds are you'll change doctors in the future as well. You'll find a very diverse group in the HRT forum. Very knowledgeable guys there. Several have been on TRT over a decade.

kel

----------


## ScotchGuard02

TRT's about 150mg/wk so you're a little high on the dosage. Maybe the reason for the gyno? I'm on 150mg/wk and I'm 52, 205lbs, 12% bf. Being on it for life is no big deal you have to eat everyday. You'll get used to it. If you go with Test Cyp you can pin once a week and you'll be fine. I've been on Test (I've cycled before I went to TRT) for 5 years and I'm the strongest I've ever been. I feel great and it's a pretty fair trade to pin a few times a month for such great benefits.

----------


## pugster

as above, i wouldnt class 250mg /wk as a trt dosage , its usually 100-125mg , as stated its probably whats causing th gyno issue.

----------


## Far from massive

Really irresponsible of the doctor to not make completly sure that a client understands this is a life long commitment before starting. Agree with all the dosage is likely whats causing the aromatization/gyno issues..of course blood work will show levels and let you know for sure.

Also as far as being on for life, NEBIDO (Testosterone Undecanoate in Castor Oil base) is gaining wider acceptance and only needs to be injected every couple of months once stable levels have been achieved. This is due to the long Undecanoate ester providing a very long depot life, another benefit of this is that blood levels once the dosing schedule is stabilized seems to be very steady which judging by preliminary reports from those using it likely leads to better results and less sides.

----------


## nycdave

Thank you for all the responses. I have to get bloodwork done soon so will let you know what comes back. The great news is I feel excellent and am making good gains in the gym and hope that continues. I can easily dial back the test dosage, which I dont think will have all that much of an impact on the gains I have been making.

----------


## kelkel

When it comes back start a new thread in the HRT Forum and just copy and past your first post with the addition of the new BW. Include all ranges.

kel

----------

